# Big mixed bag



## MSnowy (Jul 18, 2019)

I've have found a little time between golf rounds since March to dust off the camera



























Only the 3rd Tropical Kingbird documented in Massachusetts






































Wild night not wildlife


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 18, 2019)

WOW!!!! 

And one very unhappy froggy.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Fabulous set!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 18, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> And one very unhappy froggy.



Thanks it made a few frogs dinner that day


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 18, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Fabulous set!



Thanks


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 18, 2019)

Now THAT is how you make an appearance after being away for a bit! Excellent shots all the way around!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 18, 2019)

#4 Tastes like chicken!
Real nice set, beautifully colorful and sharp pics! Viewing the pics you get the big impression that picking your moments, stealth and continuous shooting is paramount. Might as well throw in readiness also!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2019)

I hope you suck at golf! Incredible set and welcome back! All are beauties, as always.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2019)

Super set. Your golf game must be good.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 18, 2019)

Some very good shots............


----------



## Winona (Jul 18, 2019)

They are all great! Wow! Poor frog....


----------



## edsland (Jul 18, 2019)

Awesome shots, taste like chicken...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, looks like the time you spent on whack-f**k hasn't hurt your skill behind the lens.  Well done, sir!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 19, 2019)

#9 nominated for July POTM. There are many deserving of a nomination, but this one just spoke to me and guided me to nominate. WB @MSnowy ...you are a master!


----------



## weepete (Jul 19, 2019)

Wow, that's a superb set! Very nice shooting indeed!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Now THAT is how you make an appearance after being away for a bit! Excellent shots all the way around!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I hope you suck at golf! Incredible set and welcome back! All are beauties, as always.



Thanks and yes I do suck at golf more often then not


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> #4 Tastes like chicken!
> Real nice set, beautifully colorful and sharp pics! Viewing the pics you get the big impression that picking your moments, stealth and continuous shooting is paramount. Might as well throw in readiness also!





jcdeboever said:


> Super set. Your golf game must be good.





Jeff15 said:


> Some very good shots............





Winona said:


> They are all great! Wow! Poor frog....





edsland said:


> Awesome shots, taste like chicken...





weepete said:


> Wow, that's a superb set! Very nice shooting indeed!



Thank you all


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #9 nominated for July POTM. There are many deserving of a nomination, but this one just spoke to me and guided me to nominate. WB @MSnowy ...you are a master!



Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Well, looks like the time you spent on whack-f**k hasn't hurt your skill behind the lens.  Well done, sir!


 
Thanks John sounds like you've heard me play golf


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, that's exactly how it sounds when I try to play. Never understood the attraction. 

Glad to see you didn't lose your camera skills on your hiatus. Excellent set! Dean beat me to the nomination.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 20, 2019)

" Golf: A long, beautiful walk spoiled by a little, white ball ".


----------



## Chopster01 (Jul 23, 2019)

These are beautiful!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2019)

Excellent set and a well deserved nomination.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 23, 2019)

wow such beautiful photos that tell it all....... great great!!


----------



## JudoJohn (Jul 23, 2019)

Very nice job!  I love your work.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 10, 2019)

JudoJohn said:


> Very nice job!  I love your work.





Photo Lady said:


> wow such beautiful photos that tell it all....... great great!!



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 10, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set and a well deserved nomination.



Thanks


----------

